# kitten adventures!



## yuno (Jul 31, 2004)

here are some photos of kittens i had this year and last year. i gave most of them away, but i have pics to remind me of how cute they were.

each of them seemed to have something to say for the camera, so lets see them now! 



OI! YOU!
WE WANT OUT!!!











I SAID LET US OUT!










hey, you! yeah you! over here! pull me up!!










well okay, until you let us out we are just gonna sleep in our own poo! HA! howdya like THAT!












the outside world is great because humans have so many things for us to steal....










...such as slippers.. and winnie the pooh! yeah.










AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!













you cant lock me in, i know all about doors. 











and paperwork! now where was that file.......











argh wfho puth rwum in my coek?











oi sexay, wanna go for a ride?













SHAKE YOUR BOOTEH THAS RIGHT!











ok party's over. dinnertime!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

They are adorable. 
I thought the kitten in the top picture with the black and white face was my favorite at first. Then, I scrolled down and fell in love with the calico with the full black ring around her eye and towards the bottom I almost feel out of my chair when I saw the "shake my bootey" picture! 

Those were great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Awwww aren't they gorgeous!!! Dylan is still a kitten but so big already... I want another baby kitten (


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Way to cute!! how fun to have all those little kittens!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very cute!


----------



## yuno (Jul 31, 2004)

AddFran said:


> They are adorable.
> I thought the kitten in the top picture with the black and white face was my favorite at first. Then, I scrolled down and fell in love with the calico with the full black ring around her eye and towards the bottom I almost feel out of my chair when I saw the "shake my bootey" picture!
> 
> Those were great. Thanks for sharing.



oooh the calico little one, she was the cutest kitten i ever had. she was born in april last year, and she was a pet from day one. I think shes the youngest kitten i ever heard purr while being stroked.

And she got the best home too, she was taken by this old rich lady who had a big house and collected calico cats!


----------



## yuno (Jul 31, 2004)

DylansMummy said:


> Awwww aren't they gorgeous!!! Dylan is still a kitten but so big already... I want another baby kitten (


 aw yeah same here. i always say - if i was a genetic scientist, i would work on creating a kitten that never grows up!  oh yes!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

YUNO! I love your avatar...how'd you do that?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

The orange cat in the first picture is so cute, screaming to be let out. And then I saw the calico in the 3rd pic, omg soooooooo cute! I want that one :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

hehe ..so cute - and I love the lines that accompany the pictures. The momma cat is beautiful


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

cute - cute - cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 2, 2004)

ahww lol...those captions were very entertaining!!! :lol:


----------



## yuno (Jul 31, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> YUNO! I love your avatar...how'd you do that?


 i didnt, i nicked it from someone on livejournal. haha


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

yuno said:


> DylansMummy said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww aren't they gorgeous!!! Dylan is still a kitten but so big already... I want another baby kitten (
> ...


LOL! It's funny 'cause you it's great when they're little, but you can't wait for them to grow up and get all big! Then you wish you had a little one again


----------

